# mei tai or wrap for newborn?



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm planning on babywearing my baby and I'm not sure which would be better ... a stretchy moby wrap (or similar) or a mei tai? Also what length straps are the normal size? I saw one that said 45" long -- would that work? Does it depend on body type? Are mei tai's comfortable for newborns? I'm very active with many young children and want to make sure I have something practical that I can use everyday. I have several pouch/hotslings which I love as well -- but wanted something baby could be chest-to-chest in.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I prefer wraps for newborns because most MT's are way too big & even rolled it can be hard to make sure the baby's breathing isn't obstructed. That being said, I made a newborn MT for both a friend & myself that was really nice, but even if they made them that small, buying one would be kind of silly since they're only good for a couple months (or not at all if you have a large baby).

A lot of people really like MT's for newborns, though. And if you're good at rolling them, they can be a decent option (my rolling always seemed to come undone, which is why I don't like them for newborns). With a newborn in a normal MT, you have to make it short enough for them & keep their legs in, in a "froggy" position, usually for 2 months, until they fit better. You also need to tie behind their back instead of under the bum to close up the side gaps & keep them from slipping out the side.

I hate stretchy wraps, though. I used one briefly with ds2 & switched to a gauze & a woven as fast as I could.

For strap length, 45" seems really short for top straps. My bottom straps are close to that length & my top straps are around 75". I am very fluffy, though. I believe 60" is an average length for top straps, with 30" being average for bottom straps.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would say a stretchy wrap, mine is a piece of fabric - about 6 yards long - 30" wide, I just cut 60" fabric in half. My non-stretchy wrap is about 6.5 yards, again just a piece of fabric. I used the stretchy one for about 2 months and have been using the non stretchy one since.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I loved the Moby wrap for a few months till she got too heavy. I can still wear her in it but it starts sagging pretty fast!
Anyway, it worked great for us, she felt snuggly and secure in it, I even fell forward on the ground and she never moved or got hurt.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the input. What if you had big babies? Mine are usually between 8.5-10 pounds ... what would you choose? I had a stretchy wrap with my last (it was a moby d) and, although I did use it, I found it hot (but it was Summer time...this one will be fall/winter) and she didn't fit for too long -- my babies grow really fast (like 15-16 pounds by 2 months!)

Would a cotton gauze wrap work for a newborn?


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

if you have big babies, a mei tai will definitely work for longer than a stretchy wrap. i've never really used a woven wrap... but i'm totally in love with my mei tai. i find it's so fast to put on, but really comfy to wear for hours. my 5 month old is still only 13 1/2 pounds, and i've been using it with her for a few weeks already. i roll up the bottom three times and it works beautifully.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Our baby's two months now and we've been happily using the Moby since the beginning, in the newborn hug hold. That way he's upright and heart-to-heart. We also have a Didymos woven wrap which is very similar. I will say in the peak of summer it was too hot for the Moby though, and sometimes even for the Didymos too, which is a bit cooler. But I guess you don't have to worry about that in the fall.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

If you have big babies who gain quickly, a woven wrap would be a better choice then a stretchy wrap. Gauze is in that woven wrap category but is much lighter and thinner then weaves, which also makes it less supportive and they can feel "diggy" on the shoulders as the baby gets bigger. If you are looking to have this carrier take you from newborn to toddler, go with a regular woven wrap. If you're really only looking for newborn to infant (like up to 1yr) then a gauze wrap would probably be fine.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

For ME, with a newborn, a stretchy wrap is the way to go. B/c you can pretie it and pop baby in and out. I remember being at a store and having no where to PUT DD while I tied the MT on. Of course, you can tie the straps around you or snap them up with some, but it was still way harder to manage while alone with baby. A good stretchy wrap like a Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Stretch will last a bit longer than like a Moby, and I still am glad I have two-- then we did get a MT and a Beco and a RS







I just like different styles for different ages/stages. And the wrap can help you hold baby's head just so.


----------



## NickisDiapers (Nov 17, 2009)

I would agree with pp that a wrap is my personal preferred carrier for a newborn. I used a Moby with my DS1, and then just started off with a Didymos with DS2... You might want to look into getting a woven wrap to start off with if you feel comfortable!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Both would be fine, but be aware that the stretchy will not be comfy once you baby is over about 14 lbs (that's 2 mths for my kids). The mei tai can be rolled to make it shorter. Also with froggy legs it sits them a bit higher in it. I had no trouble wearing DS in a Kozy (v large, IMO) at about 2 weeks old. Prior to that I used a RS or just carried. And I am a wrapper. Now we mostly RS or back wrap (DS is 3 mths), but the mei tai (mama made) is still wonderful for front carries for long periods of time (I find RSs unconfortable for long periods) if I can't be bothered wrapping. DH also loves the MT and is wearing DS right now. He has also used the same MT all day carrying DD (22mths and 26lbs) while we were travelling.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the input! I ended up buying a moby wrap and a (used) mei tai to try out with the new baby ... plus I have 2 stretchy and 1 fleece hotsling. I feel great about having ways to babywear once the new little one is here. I was originally planning on just using the hotsling but have recently read articles that it is dangerous to use a sling until about 3-4 months (when baby can sit more upright in it and hold head up) ... apparently there is a huge suffocation risk with the cradle hold? Has any one heard of this. I used a sling from day 1 with DS2 and never had a problem with him -- and he is a totally healthy almost 6 yr old now. I loved having him so close.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the concern is that it's difficult to get a good position with a cradle hold with a newborn. You can use a tummy to tummy hold with a newborn though (both my babies preferred this anyway) with your hotsling.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought a Mei Tai for my son when he was a few weeks old. It's good, though he mainly only likes it for naps. He does tend to curl up as time goes on though, sinking deeper into the sling. I either adjust him when he does that or hold open the side as I'm sitting to make sure air flows in. He doesn't scrunch his neck in it though, so I like that. I do fold the bottom panel to make it smaller.

He's six weeks now and getting bigger, so it's really nice to not have to worry about it as much. His head more naturally pops out!


----------

